# Houndsmen



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

i need someone to run with. i have a greyhound X that has taken ****, small cat, grey fox, whitetail deer & wild boar. i also have a dane that has caught **** & a coyote. i would like to get them in some lion pursuits. but would also throw them in on some coyote w/ staghounds.


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

Where ya hunting them on *****? Don't have hounds but we got dogs we like to hunt the little bandits with!


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

caught a **** while on a walk down by the jordan river.


----------

